# Facebook Alert: Yamaha Snowblower YS624



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Saw this today on Facebook. Even if is not all that great, the parts alone are worth it.






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GOLDWOOD said:


> Saw this today on Facebook. Even if is not all that great, the parts alone are worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yamaha for $50 bucks?
Looks in fairly decent shape, says it still works too.
If he was in NJ I would check it out......for sure.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

ed, are you on the snowbird Facebook forum?


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I would check that location again, it shows me Sioux Falls, SD. 

I was excited for a minute, since I am in NJ


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Why? Supposedly a snow beast BUT parts are hard to get and expensive. (I'd like to have one in perfect condition so I haven't spent any money on parts, try it out, then sell it)


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> ed, are you on the snowbird Facebook forum?


No, why?
You ought to quote my post so I know you asked something.
Otherwise I may never see it.
Just happened to come back to this one and saw your question.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> No, why?
> You ought to quote my post so I know you asked something.
> Otherwise I may never see it.
> Just happened to come back to this one and saw your question.


ok, i thought you might be. i tried to join several weeks ago, never got a reply. wondering if it is being manned.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> ok, i thought you might be. i tried to join several weeks ago, never got a reply. wondering if it is being manned.


I just looked and could not even find it. All I get in a search is the Snowbird people who migrate south for the winter. 
I only go on Facebook when I get an e mail about someone posting something.
Then with my friends and family it is most likely just pictures of their dogs or cats.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> ok, i thought you might be. i tried to join several weeks ago, never got a reply. wondering if it is being manned.


There is a Yahoo Snowbird group too. I joined but never went there too much, I don't think it is too active.
I have not checked them out in a long time, they might not even be there anymore.
Scott, the former moderator here that retired may know more about them, sscotsman


----------

